# computer randomly shuts down or restarts



## Mc Satan (Oct 23, 2009)

as of 2 weeks ago computer will shutdown or restart randomly, no idea why. 

besides that i was dumb enough to leave cousin by computer who installed some skype emoticon malware. i have malwarebytes it found and quarantined download keeper 

besides that i cleaned registry with ccleaner. 


that said there is 1 website where this thing still randomly takes me to some advertisement page whenever i click something for first time. this related to the malware that came with that skype emoticon thing.



anyways those are my 2 problems.
i remember from some years back when i came here to get an issue solved with a computer i was trouble shooting i had to do some scans of some sort to be helped but i have no idea what they were.

so please link me to the needed tools to scan pc in order to post its results so i can get further assistance with my 2 issues.

thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I would start by following the instructions here NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and gather as much info as you can.If any step is not able to be done to move on to the next and when finished make a new thread in the Virus,Trojan and spyware section and post all the info there not here.
I would advise you do this first and ensure you clear of any malware issues.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Follow Joe's suggestion and post in the Security Forum. While waiting for a reply from the Security forum, download ADWCleaner This will remove all unwanted toolbars and stop redirects to other web pages. Follow up with the Security forum. 
A computer that Restarts by itself is usually caused by Overheating or a failing *P*ower *S*upply *U*nit. Shut down the computer and open the side and clean out all dust. Blow out the fans with a can of compressed air. Restart the computer and make sure all fans are spinning.


----------

